

A list of Google's corporate Active Directory users - aatteka
http://andrisatteka.blogspot.com/2013/11/scanning-for-googles-active-directory.html

======
molloy
Interesting find! Out of curiosity, what was the content of the emails you
sent and how exactly did they bring you to uncover these workstation names?

~~~
aatteka
Just a dummy e-mail. You'll get back either an error response or the IP
address of the machine.

------
nblavoie
Whats the point of disclosing this information?

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
I'd imagine if you were to gain access to the Google internal network, now you
have a list of machines that are more than likely running a common software
platform you can apply a list of known exploits against. Directory servers
also may have elevated privileges or trust relationships that can be spoofed.

------
mschuster91
haha :D nice hack.

